# Suggestions for how to paint this scene?



## Scott R Nelson (Jun 26, 2013)

I was thinking of using the technique where the buildings are outlined using India Ink for a watercolor painting based on this scene in Mexico.

Opinions?

Suggestions?


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Yeah that technique would be perfect for this scene...I would use a hot press illustration board for something like this.


----------



## ncartco (Jul 3, 2013)

Very lovely scene, oil painting is best option for this scene.


----------



## icanvas (Sep 18, 2013)

Nice beach.


----------

